# Back up problem



## Jesse11

Hello,

I would be grateful if someone could help me. My backup is not working as it set to back up on the DVD drive and I cannot change it even when I go into the set up in control panel, doesnt give me the option to set it to another drive.

Thanks.


----------



## Jesse11

I am so sorry i posted  in wrong place, should be posted on the next board,my eyes get myopia.


----------

